
Is An International Cyber Regulatory Agency Needed? - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardstiennon/2012/08/22/is-an-international-cyber-regulatory-agency-needed/
======
tokenizer
I think so. But isn't this a touchy issue? I mean doesn't the US own the
internet? So why would they relinquish regulation?

